# Can We use this led bulb



## Vivian Andrew (22 Oct 2014)

Hi,

Want to know whether we can use the below Philips LED bulb

http://www.philips.co.in/c-p/8718291794134/led-bulb/specifications


----------



## ceg4048 (22 Oct 2014)

Use any bulb you want mate. Just don't use too many, and that's true of ANY bulb.

Cheers,


----------



## GreenNeedle (22 Oct 2014)

yes.  Is a standard UK bayonet fitting.

You can use it BUT it is designed to light as a normal household bulb in all directions.  You woul be better finding a 'downlighter' style bulb rather than a globe


----------



## Vivian Andrew (22 Oct 2014)

ceg4048 said:


> Use any bulb you want mate. Just don't use too many, and that's true of ANY bulb.
> 
> Cheers,



Thanks for the reply Clive



SuperColey1 said:


> yes.  Is a standard UK bayonet fitting.
> 
> You can use it BUT it is designed to light as a normal household bulb in all directions.  You woul be better finding a 'downlighter' style bulb rather than a globe



Thanks, And I'm planning to use a hood for that, not able to get a downlighter kind in my place with correct spectrum.


----------



## ian_m (22 Oct 2014)

Vivian Andrew said:


> with correct spectrum


Why spectrum ??? Plants don't care about spectrum, only humans and marketing, care about spectrum. Plants need light., "Use any bulb you want mate. Just don't use too many, and that's true of ANY bulb". Choose a "spectrum" that makes your plants look nice...job done.

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/cheap-ho-t5-fluorescent-tubes-update-with-photos.555/


----------



## Vivian Andrew (22 Oct 2014)

ian_m said:


> Why spectrum ??? Plants don't care about spectrum, only humans and marketing, care about spectrum. Plants need light., "Use any bulb you want mate. Just don't use too many, and that's true of ANY bulb". Choose a "spectrum" that makes your plants look nice...job done.
> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/cheap-ho-t5-fluorescent-tubes-update-with-photos.555/



Thanks for the clarification and the link, will go with the led  for my new tank


----------



## ian_m (22 Oct 2014)

Vivian Andrew said:


> Thanks for the clarification and the link, will go with the led  for my new tank


Just watch the amount light you are providing and if your are building your own fixture ensure you have some way for lowering the light levels. Reducing light levels can consist of using a dimmer (if your LED bulbs are dimmable), disconnecting some bulbs, raising the lighting fixture, using filters etc etc. Once things have settled down and CO2 etc is good you can then start raising the light levels if required.

Its amazing the number of people who build (or buy) the most wonderful mega watt lighting fixture the wonder why all the plants die and they grow nothing but algae .


----------



## drodgers (22 Oct 2014)

They also make  a nice led spot light I have one that im considering using.


----------



## Vivian Andrew (23 Oct 2014)

ian_m said:


> Just watch the amount light you are providing and if your are building your own fixture ensure you have some way for lowering the light levels. Reducing light levels can consist of using a dimmer (if your LED bulbs are dimmable), disconnecting some bulbs, raising the lighting fixture, using filters etc etc. Once things have settled down and CO2 etc is good you can then start raising the light levels if required.



Yes I'm planning to build with height adjustment, Coz i had issues with my 1st tank with light where Clive guided me well with light adjustment, Co2 and flow now I'm very well aware of that.




drodgers said:


> They also make a nice led spot light I have one that im considering using.



I'm setting up 2feet tank and spotlight shatters more light out so finding difficult to make a hood whereas for the above led bulb is easy to make a hood thats why i planned to select this.


----------



## Deisler (1 Nov 2014)

ceg4048 said:


> Use any bulb you want mate. Just don't use too many, and that's true of ANY bulb.
> 
> Cheers,



Hi Clive,
Can you elaborate on this please? One of the LED light I want to buy has 78 LEDs (0.45w/each), 35 wattage in total. I guess that might be too many LEDs in one light, is it not good?


----------



## Samjpikey (2 Nov 2014)

Trailing edge dimmer switch £9.99  

I use it with these £3.00 a bulb


----------



## Vivian Andrew (2 Nov 2014)

Nice setup Sam and a beautiful tank


----------



## Samjpikey (2 Nov 2014)

Here's a nice shot  
Yea it's not too bad , pleased with the lighting though as it's fully dimmable ( LEDs) 

I would never use non-dimmable lighting again  I keep raising the intensity every week , only a little but it widens the threshold


----------



## sanj (2 Nov 2014)

Nice Sam.


----------



## GreenNeedle (3 Nov 2014)

I use the same as Sam in my cloakroom:


----------

